
The Tale of Creating a Distributed Web Crawler - kiyanwang
https://benbernardblog.com/the-tale-of-creating-a-distributed-web-crawler/
======
DamonHD
Yes, how a software monster is really born! Those of us who solve non-trivial
tasks on the Web or in other large distributed systems will feel this in our
bones.

